# Problem mit Windows Media Center (Win7 Pro)



## FatalMistake (8. April 2012)

Hallo Leute!

Hab heute mal ein wenig mit Windows Media Center rumgespielt.^^
hab alle Filme und die ganze Musik, die ich auf der HDD hatte, reinkopiert.
Alles schön und gut, alles hat funktioniert.
Dann wollte ich alles wieder rauslöschen. nach gut einer stunde hab ich auch rausgefunden, wie das geht, ohne dass die daten alle komplett von der Platte gelöscht werden 
So, und jetzt ist ein Problem aufgetreten:
Alle Funktionen im WMC funktionieren weiterhin, nur sobald ich unter _Filme_ auf _Filmbibliothek _klicke -> Windows Media Center funktioniert nicht mehr. 
habs mehrmals versucht, jedes mal das gleiche. auch PC neu gestartet, hat ebenfalls nichts gebracht.

Was hat WMC für ein Problem? und was am wichtigsten ist: wie löse ich es?

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

(SuFu und Google haben mir nicht wirklich weitergeholfen!)

mfg


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. April 2012)

Versuch mal das ganze kurz zu "neuzuinstallieren", dazu in der "Systemteuerung/Windowsfunktionen aktivieren oder deaktivieren" das ganze erst zu deaktivieren, Neustart, und dann wieder aktivieren und Neustart.


----------



## FatalMistake (8. April 2012)

Danke für deine antwort!

Hab das gerade so gemacht, WMC gestartet, filme- filmbibliothek - absturz.

Alternativen um das teil wieder zum laufen zu bringen?^^
oder vlt eine vergleichbare (kostenlose) Software?

mfg


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. April 2012)

Vlc  ?

EDIT:
Das Problem findet man anscheinend öfter. Entweder funktioniert es mit dem An/Abschalten, oder verläuft sich im Nichts. Der Microsoft-Support ist nur auf irgendwelchen Codec-Packs rumgeritten, ohne Alternativlösung...


----------



## FatalMistake (8. April 2012)

nein ich möchte gerne so eine oberfläche wie WMC^^ ist super zum steuern so wie ich es nutze (bildschirm vorm bett, steuerung via iphone (Logitech TouchMouse^^)
da ist der normale explorer sau unbequem.


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. April 2012)

Du kannst noch eine Standard-Kur gegen korrupte Systemdateien testen. Dazu die Eingabeaufforderung als Adnin öffnen und dann: *SFC /scannow *
eingeben, und beten... dann versucht Windows vorhandene Fehler zu korrigieren.


----------



## FatalMistake (8. April 2012)

ok, ich führs grad aus. könnt anscheinend ein wenig dauern 
hoffentlich funktioniert das dann endlich.^^

gibts andere Programme, die so aufgebaut sind wie WMC? oder ähnlich halt?
(AUßER WMP, VLC oder iTunes xD)


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. April 2012)

Mußt Du mal googlen, gibt noch andere Mediacenter. Ob die was taugen bin ich überfragt . Schaun wir mal, ob Windows sich selbst helfen kann.


----------



## FatalMistake (8. April 2012)

> Der Windows-Ressourcenschutz hat keine Integritätsverletzungen gefunden.


wunderbar.
und wmc hängt sich wieder auf wenn ich auf filmbibliothek klicke 

ok,werd mal googeln. :/

Schade,echt.

aber komisch find ich das schon - zuerst funktionierts wunderbar, und dann zack, hängt es sich genau bei der funktion auf, für die ich wmc eigentlich brauche... naja, murphys gesetz. 

Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. April 2012)

Viel Erfolg. Teile Deine Lösung, solltest Du eine finden ruhig mit den anderen


----------



## FatalMistake (8. April 2012)

Also, ich hab mir grad XBMC runtergeladen. sieht super aus, kann einiges!

hab aber schon ein problem xD
hatte mir einen ganzen ordner voller filme reingeladen, alle in ordnern. funzt alles wunderbar!
einen ordner wollte ich nicht in der liste haben. ok, rechtsklick -> löschen. Warnung: kann nicht rückgängig gemacht werden. hm, nja werd ich halt neu reinkopieren müssen wenn ichs haben will. OK.
aber was war? das sch***programm hat den ordner von der Festplatte gelöscht, und zwar endgültig, ohne dass er im Papierkorb zu finden ist!!!! -.-
Was soll der sche**? -.-

achja, und der WMC hat mir auch fast 80gb daten gefressen. keine ahnung wohin, keine ahnung wieso!!! -.-


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. April 2012)

Du bist nicht der Erste, der die Lektion auf die harte Tour lernt...manche Erfahrungen muß man selbst sammeln. Als gebranntes Kind ist bei mir der DVBT-Empfang das einzige, was ein windowsinternes Programm noch verantworten darf (und ich benutzen keinen Win-Explorer etc....) .


----------



## FatalMistake (9. April 2012)

verdammtes windows krafl... ich find die sachen nicht mehr, die sind einfach verschwunden!!
so ein krempl...

so, hab die filme/videos jz im WMC unter Videos und nicht unter filme reingetan, das funktioniert so weit mal ganz gut^^

mfg


----------



## mae1cum77 (9. April 2012)

Diese merkwürdige Trennung in Filme und Videos hat mich auch verwirrt .


----------

